# Show me the fun you’ve had despite Covid



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

So much talk about it these days, almost all of it negative. I thought since everyone is having to deal with it, it might be kind of uplifting to see all that we have done that’s fun and positive despite the crappy circumstances we’re dealing with. Share anything, fishing trips, hiking pics, landscape photos, hobbies, it doesn’t matter. I just want to stay in touch with our humanity through out all of this. I think it’s important. No spam please, and no talk of covid itself or anything related to all that. Let’s see your resiliency in this time of uncertainty. Thanks and let’s have fun with this. 
Ryan


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

oh boy,this will be interesting,gotta look back for some pics now


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I took up 5k trail running with our rescue dog (not a covid dog, we lost our 13y old rescue to cancer) and regained my interest in fishing our local rivers.

Tenting with the kids (wife doesn't so tents). Camping is normal for us, but this was a new spot.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

brucered said:


> I took up 5k trail running with our rescue dog (not a covid dog, we lost our 13y old rescue to cancer) and regained my interest in fishing our local rivers.
> 
> Tenting with the kids (wife doesn't so tents). Camping is normal for us, but this was a new spot.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about your pup. That camping site looks amazing!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Sandstorm said:


> So sorry to hear about your pup. That camping site looks amazing!


She had a long, good life, loved by everyone, came on all our camping holidays, best canoe dog ever too.

Now we have this butthead. She's a super loyal, by your side all day, love sponge.

Aggressive breed, pound puppy that the old owners didn't bother to collect. Their loss was our gain and she'll be wooping it up for years to come.

The top blue water pic was a new place for us in our province. The tenting pic was a new place for us in Ontario. The river pic is me testing out my fly rod setup, about 5 min from home. The big catfish is the same river, 20in from home. I hope to catch some cats on my fly rod this year.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I started learning how to make bows and rediscovered my love of slingshots. Also got time to mess with and learn some other woodworking things. Were it not for the pandemic, it is doubtful that either would have happened. Basically most of the posts I have made here over the past two years.

I also got out for a lot more backpacking with my wife and dogs than we would have otherwise.

While the hiking has been there, I really should get the trail running going again. Hats off to @brucered for that!

Getting running and riding again would reduce the impact of some other pandemic adventures like cooking. We have been adventuring in the kitchen during the pandemic. My boys and I even figured out beef wellington as a surprise the ladies over the holidays. Another time it was cheese stuffed jalapeños inside of bacon wrapped bbq sauce soaked meatballs. And being in NM, I figured out enchiladas and pozole as well Before the pandemic I wouldnt have guessed I would try this much adventure cooking.

Last bonus of the pandemic is being distant from a few coworkers I am happy not to see as often as I used to if that counts.

So while I have lost a few people I know to the virus and suffered through some changes that were no fun, like not being able to visit elderly parents for many months, I have found some upsides to it.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

We have always had great luck with rescue dogs from the pound. I joke that our current two should be named "Dumb" and "Dumber" since they can be goofy,, but they are fantastic. And they love to get out in the mountains as much as we do.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

When we have nothing to do we go and hunt for new kabab-joints. And we test the food. This is from a month or so ago.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Needless to say, I have put on more weight than I am comfortable with. Now I got to lose it.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

BTW, all the above pics were just before this omicron nonsense started to spike.

You might also notice something..... people often think we are "curry eaters". Nope. That would be India. We can do awesome curry too but our food is more meat barbecue and grilled than curry.

Anyway... since we don't have bars or "pubs", this was our "pub crawl". Once or twice a month. Night out on the town.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

High Desert Flipper said:


> Another time it was cheese stuffed jalapeños inside of bacon wrapped bbq sauce soaked meatballs.


Also known as "Scotch Egg" or what we call "Nargisy Kofta" (obviously invented by some lady named Nargis).

Ours always have a hard-boiled egg in the center. Comfort food.

"Kofta" is meatball. Plural "Koftay". One of my all time favorites.






Also with potatoes. Meat and potatoes... favorite food of mankind.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

And tonight, I am going to go buy some shoes with some mates. Actually, it's not just mates... it's mates being dragged along by their women.

I buy my shoes online. I don't buy girly-men shoes from the bazaar. But maybe I'll see something I like.... probably not.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Hey Sean, I actually really loved seeing all the lights and sights and bit of a taste of a different culture. Thanks so much for sharing that man. But try and keep it to like a couple posts at once just so one person doesn’t end up flooding the thread? I appreciate it man and thanks again, I really did enjoy what you shared. 👍


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Ok... no problem. The thought did cross my mind.... "You Know Who" is not what I want to be....


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Sean Khan said:


> Ok... no problem. The thought did cross my mind.... "You Know Who" is not what I want to be....


No worries, I’m sure we’ve all been guilty of it a time or 12. I’m glad to see that you and your buds are still out and about having a good time and more importantly, kababs!


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

I started shooting slingshots, baking my own bread, learned to grow my own food, refined my knife sharpening skills, stuff like that.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Covid really hasn't changed us much, just empty shelves in the markets. Still playing poker, still having friends over for Friday night card games, still gold mining and exploring, still camping. No lock down's out here in the bush. Life is normal, friends stop by, live life to its fullest! My wife took first & second in the pumpkin carving contest 🤠


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Sean Khan said:


> Also known as "Scotch Egg" or what we call "Nargisy Kofta" (obviously invented by some lady named Nargis).
> 
> Ours always have a hard-boiled egg in the center. Comfort food.
> 
> ...


I just had Kofta the other day, from a new local, husband and wife, Egyptian take out place that just opened up.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Reed Lukens said:


> Covid really hasn't changed us much, just empty shelves in the markets. Still playing poker, still having friends over for Friday night card games, still gold mining and exploring, still camping. No lock down's out here in the bush. Life is normal, friends stop by, live life to its fullest! My wife took first & second in the pumpkin carving contest 🤠
> 
> View attachment 361521


4 Queens! I hope you won that hand.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

brucered said:


> just had Kofta the other day, from a new local, husband and wife, Egyptian take out place that just opened up.


Until you mentioned it, I had no idea Egyptians had meatballs....  ... but I saw YouTube and it seems they do have their own version. Of course they would... all Arab cultures are meat eaters.

How was it? I don't know anything about Arab flavors....


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Sean Khan said:


> Until you mentioned it, I had no idea Egyptians had meatballs....  ... but I saw YouTube and it seems they do have their own version. Of course they would... all Arab cultures are meat eaters.
> 
> How was it? I don't know anything about Arab flavors....


It was pretty good. Very similar tastes and spices to other Schwarma and Donair from the Lebanese and middle eastern places in town.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Went for a ride today to be there for a mate who was picking up his new 2022 Triumph Rocket GT. We then went for a lazy stroll to a nice little country town bakery coffee shop for breakfast.

Mine is the red'n'white 2010 Triumph Speed Triple.....


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Whytey said:


> Went for a ride today to be there for a mate who was picking up his new 2022 Triumph Rocket GT. We then went for a lazy stroll to a nice little country town bakery coffee shop for breakfast.
> 
> Mine is the red'n'white 2010 Triumph Speed Triple.....
> 
> ...


Great looking bikes right there. I’ve always dreamt about buying a bike and selling everything I own and just wandering around the country visiting all the national parks and famous cities and whatnot. Just a pleasant dream though. 😊


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> Great looking bikes right there. I’ve always dreamt about buying a bike and selling everything I own and just wandering around the country visiting all the national parks and famous cities and whatnot. Just a pleasant dream though. 😊


Go onnnnn, get one..... a Triumph Tiger.


----------

